# 9 years later



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

well, been quite some time since I have been on here, anyways, a bit over 9 years later and still single, was totally alienated by the ex, after less than a year or so I had no contact with my kids, she is a very good narcissist.

met a lady online, she lived in a different state, I eventually moved in with her, lasted about 9 months before I called quits to that misadventure, that was 4 1/2 years ago, got myself a new job and a little over 3 years ago I bought another home, one of the reasons I chose this place was because it was built in 1972 and had never ever been updated, so gave / gives me lots to do in my abundant spare time, and I do enjoy renovating

I guess after all this time I have accepted that at my age, almost 62, I will probably always be single. Yes, had a cpl of short term (ie: maybe a cpl of months) girlfriends, when I look back they all had one thing in common, they all wanted me to spend $$ on them, and that has made me very very wary of all women, no, I do not believe all women are the same, just very wary now days.

Oh, I have still not filed for divorce, and still wont, she called an end to the marriage, she can pay the $$ for the divorce, as far as I am aware I am still married, she may have done the divorce stuff, she only has to show she has no contact details and the courts will allow it lol


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Sounds like you are mostly doing well. That's good.

You are still married? Could she file for divorce and sue for some assets and even spousal support from you?


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Checked your credit recently? She could have had any number of financial dealings over the years that would negatively impact you if you’re still married. As to the divorce, the person who files controls the process. It’s definitely worth paying the filing fee for that reason. But if she’s filed and notice was published in the newspaper because she didn’t know where you were and now it’s over and done with, you would have no idea what’s in the divorce decree. She could say anything and if it’s not challenged by you at the time, it goes in the decree. It’s not enforceable if she can’t find you but if she does find you someday, and goes after your assets because of what was put in the decree, you won’t like it.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Has it occurred to you that the reason you're not attracting quality women is that you're still married?

You really expect a
good woman to be ok with that?

Just something to think about.

Otherwise I'm glad you're doing well.


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

lifeistooshort said:


> Has it occurred to you that the reason you're not attracting quality women is that you're still married?
> 
> You really expect a
> good woman to be ok with that?
> ...


nah, I never say I am seperated, I am just single


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> Sounds like you are mostly doing well. That's good.
> 
> You are still married? Could she file for divorce and sue for some assets and even spousal support from you?


no, Australia here, all court stuff happened long ago


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

Openminded said:


> Checked your credit recently? She could have had any number of financial dealings over the years that would negatively impact you if you’re still married. As to the divorce, the person who files controls the process. It’s definitely worth paying the filing fee for that reason. But if she’s filed and notice was published in the newspaper because she didn’t know where you were and now it’s over and done with, you would have no idea what’s in the divorce decree. She could say anything and if it’s not challenged by you at the time, it goes in the decree. It’s not enforceable if she can’t find you but if she does find you someday, and goes after your assets because of what was put in the decree, you won’t like it.


australia here, all asserts have been divided long long ago, as for credit, for her to have me on any dealings, she could try, but wont impact me, oh, checked my credit score a cpl of months ago,it was quite high


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Crankshaw said:


> nah, I never say I am seperated, I am just single


But you aren't single, so you're being deceptive.

And your refusal to file for divorce tells me you're still attached to your wife, which makes you a poor dating prospect who won't attract quality women.

You should really just cut the chord and file, then you can move forward.

What would you do if you actually met someone you wanted a future with? Tell her you lied about being single? I'd dump a guy on the spot if he did that to me.

But maybe none of this matters to you, so if you're happy with things then carry on.


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

lifeistooshort said:


> But you aren't single, so you're being deceptive.
> 
> And your refusal to file for divorce tells me you're still attached to your wife, which makes you a poor dating prospect who won't attract quality women.
> 
> ...


are you bloody kidding me, still attracted to the ex, ffs
tell ya what, you send me $1,000 and then I will file for divorce, deal, cool, see the money soon. thanks in advance


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Crankshaw said:


> are you bloody kidding me, still attracted to the ex, ffs
> tell ya what, you send me $1,000 and then I will file for divorce, deal, cool, see the money soon. thanks in advance


You know why divorce is expensive?
It’s worth it. 
Why are you so aggressive when someone suggests that you’re still attracted to your wife?
Methinks the man doth protest too much.


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

Andy1001 said:


> You know why divorce is expensive?
> It’s worth it.
> Why are you so aggressive when someone suggests that you’re still attracted to your wife?
> Methinks the man doth protest too much.


oh, I am sorry to have been shocked that someone would suggest I was still attracted to my EX wife when they do not know me, her or any of the circumstances
expensive, ?? I have already lost 4 or 5 hundred thousand $$ to her, I actually do not have the spare $$, hence why I suggested they send me the $$, perhaps you would like to send me the $$ instead


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Crankshaw said:


> oh, I am sorry to have been shocked that someone would suggest I was still attracted to my EX wife when they do not know me, her or any of the circumstances
> expensive, ?? I have already lost 4 or 5 hundred thousand $$ to her, I actually do not have the spare $$, hence why I suggested they send me the $$, perhaps you would like to send me the $$ instead


I'd suggest you reread what I wrote. I did not say you were still attracted....I said you were still attached.

There is a difference.

I spent plenty of money when I divorced my ex because I wanted to be done with him...I paid to file and I paid for the lawyer.

You clearly aren't ready to be done with her for whatever reason.

And she's technically not your ex....she's still your wife. If you drop dead tomorrow you'll do it married to her.

It's your life though....I'm just an internet stranger trying to help.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

lifeistooshort said:


> And she's technically not your ex....she's still your wife. *If you drop dead tomorrow you'll do it married to her.*
> 
> It's your life though....I'm just an internet stranger trying to help.


Speaking of if you drop dead tomorrow, if that were to happen, since she's still your wife, wouldn't she inherit all your current assets?


----------

